# Stroll down the boardwalk



## SilverMoon (Oct 20, 2017)

I am not a photographer so it was a happy accident that I caught the silver here

It won't upload. Sorry. Will try later. :dispirited:


----------



## escorial (Oct 20, 2017)

I will use my imagination and I think it's good


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 20, 2017)

LOL! I'm sure what you imagine surpasses the reality!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Oct 20, 2017)

escorial said:


> I will use my imagination and I think it's good



If it's the one she sent me it was a great shot.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 21, 2017)

BlondeAverageReader said:


> If it's the one she sent me it was a great shot.



:encouragement: I agree! Beautiful!


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 22, 2017)

Posted upload problem at Tech Central. Hopefully, it will be resolved soon. Until then......
.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 22, 2017)

I was wandering through the future, as I am wont to do, and found this picture. Is it the one that you are having problems with? If so then evidently they will eventually be solved.

By the way, this is a much smaller version of the original picture as the baggage allowance for time travellers is derisory.



SilverMoon said:


>


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you, Rob!


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 22, 2017)

I did it!

 

Rob, UR right! I had to reduce it. Thanks.


----------



## JustRob (Oct 22, 2017)

SilverMoon said:


> I did it!
> 
> I did it again!
> 
> Rob, UR right! I had to reduce it. Thanks.



That's OK. I don't charge extra for working over time.


----------



## SilverMoon (Oct 22, 2017)

> Originally Posted by *JustRob*That's OK. I don't charge extra for working over time.



No charge. But you and your Angel can take me out for lunch. All you have to do is pay for the airfare.


----------

